

General david petraeus's rules for living - 001sky
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/11/04/general-david-petraeus-s-rules-for-living.html

======
phaus
While cheating on his wife was obviously a really terrible thing to do, it
looks like he is in fact following his own advice. He screwed up, but now he
is taking responsibility for it by openly admitting that he made a mistake and
resigning. Some may not think that the resignation was necessary, but being
the director of the CIA doesn't exactly leave you with much time to mend your
broken marriage.

I thought that this list was mostly full of great advice, but as someone with
substantial military experience I have to say, it's pretty goddamn easy for a
4-star general(or any field grade officer for that matter) to say "don't rely
on your rank" when he's already got it. Most soldiers and younger officers,
even ones in supervisory positions, are told to do what they are told without
question. When I was in, I had some really brilliant, creative, young soldiers
who eventually got out because they were tired of being treated like they were
stupid even after years of establishing a good reputation. I'd be more
inclined to agree with him if I had heard him say it when he was LT Petraeus.

